
Org-mode reference card [pdf] - lordofuniverse
http://orgmode.org/orgcard.pdf
======
_e
If you want to create your own reference card for any software with org-mode
then you will find this useful:

[https://github.com/fniessen/refcard-org-
mode](https://github.com/fniessen/refcard-org-mode)

------
_e
I was really hoping that
[http://orgmode.org/orgcard.org](http://orgmode.org/orgcard.org) (replacing
the .pdf with .org) existed so I didn't have to reinvent the wheel.

I did find
[http://orgmode.org/worg/orgcard.html](http://orgmode.org/worg/orgcard.html)
though.

~~~
rjzzleep
it does, you just typoed it

[http://orgmode.org/worg/orgcard.org](http://orgmode.org/worg/orgcard.org)

but the reference file is this:

[http://orgmode.org/orgcard.txt](http://orgmode.org/orgcard.txt)

------
paultopia
I keep trying to get into org mode, and it never gets a hold of me. Would love
to hear what amazing things folks are doing with org mode that can't be
achieved, e.g., with markdown.

~~~
freshhawk
For me it's the editor tools. Keeping my projects/todos/etc in a text file
that is organized outliner style is really good, the org specific editor
commands makes changing that file easy.

Having the agenda view (calendar) generated, having sparse trees, having
spreadsheet like tools, having precise and intuitive folding behaviour make it
great.

I don't care at all about the whole org->html pipeline. Who cares. It's not
very good and it isn't better than markdown. I get that if you are already in
the org world it's nice, but it's not the reason to get into that world.

~~~
frankzinger
> I don't care at all about the whole org->html pipeline. Who cares. It's not
> very good

Sure, you probably wouldn't use it to generate a large, professional website,
but I've found it (HTML generation) to be surprisingly customisable and
definitely very useful in many cases where one might otherwise write HTML by
hand or even in markdown.

> and it isn't better than markdown.

What can markdown do that org cannot? Also, org mode exports to markdown
(among many other formats) and its strong support in emacs means the text-
editing experience is probably going to be much better than it would be in
markdown (in any editor, I would bet).

~~~
freshhawk
I'm pretty fluent in org and I still just write it up in markdown or with a
zen coding plugin or in hiccup. Although I do occasionally export my org stuff
to html for one reason or another. It's really list focused obviously but I
don't dislike it, it just doesn't solve any problems for me.

------
aaronchall
I like this card, but orgmode is on 9.0.8 - would be great if it could be
updated.

~~~
alexilliamson
Do you have an example or two of changed since since 7.8.11? As someone who
started using org-mode at the end of last week, I'd like to make an informed
decision on whether or not to go ahead and tattoo this to my forearms, or
whether I should wait for an updated version.

~~~
throwanem
Org's interface is very stable. I've been using it since version 6 (Emacs 23,
ca. 2009), and the next key binding that changes out from under me will be the
first.

Go ahead and get the tattoo; you won't be needing to get it lasered off any
time soon. :)

~~~
aaronchall
They could at least update the declared version if nothing has changed...

------
partycoder
How do you get your information out of orgmode, e.g: for sharing/collaborating
with other people? I find this to be very important as I do it often in Asana.

~~~
sn9
You can convert org-mode documents into LaTeX, html, txt files, etc. pretty
easily from within Emacs. The org mode docs explains it. Takes all of 3
seconds when you know how to do it.

------
ferdterguson
I would pay actual dollars for an org-mode spacemacs reference

~~~
_e
[https://ontologicalblog.com/spacemacs-cheat-
sheet-1/](https://ontologicalblog.com/spacemacs-cheat-sheet-1/)

------
wcummings
M-x describe-mode

